# Invalid Modifiers for Medicare Secondary Claims Question



## Dani_k_83 (May 7, 2010)

I need some input to help settle a debate between our billing and coding staff. When we submit a claim with modifier P3 on it to MSP it is rejected due to being an invalid modifier at Medicare. Billing staff says that b/c it is a invalid modifier and we are not changing the code, it can be removed. Along the same lines of the therapy modifiers that we add to the claim to go to MSP. Coders say no way, we bill out for the primary and can't adjust it to be processed at the secondary. Anyone have a comment on this please.


----------



## MelissaB1 (May 14, 2010)

Medicare will not allow physical status modifiers and it would have to be changed to a HCPCS anesthesia modifier (ie: AA, AD, G8, G9, QK, QS, QX, QY QZ) when sent to MSP. My place of employment does this and has thus far had no issues.


----------

